# Extreme Groom



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I decided today that I would experiment a bit with Lola's groom, I wanted to go as short as possible with the wet mucky weather anyway. So I decided to try very short body, short sporty ears (Lola's a nose to the ground girl, so ears permanently soggy), keep a bit of length on the legs, neaten up tail, lady bits and short underbelly, really short arm/leg pits and behind ears. 

I could do with a bit more scissor work to blend but will do that this week when I get the time. We think she looks great, and really puppy like 

I'm still learning, lots of experimenting is good.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness she looks gorgeous 
Well done you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I could be happier though I need practice. Some clipper marks on her body Marzi - I think I may need a new blade on my clipper already. She was completely washed, brushed out and thoroughly blasted dry. So her coat was clipper ready. 

Jenny says I'm nuts and that I'm a perfectionist and that she looks perfect


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jenny is right.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She looks great


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks cute though, so I will get over myself. 

She feels like velvet and smells delicious. Nina has attacked (not a real attack obviously, just a bit of a play bark and body slam) her a few times... I think she doesn't recognise the smell and she can't work out why Lola looks and smells different.

Little does she know, it's her turn next weekend!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a before reminder... She should be like this again in time for Christmas. The only problem with this length is that the brushing is a daily or twice daily occurrence and long term that's not good for her coat.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

She looks great! Nice job


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Here's a before reminder... She should be like this again in time for Christmas. The only problem with this length is that the brushing is a daily or twice daily occurrence and long term that's not good for her coat.



As if we could EVER forget what Lola looks like.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow great job! Lovely Lola looks like a puppy! Nina pics next! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> As if we could EVER forget what Lola looks like.


She's truly scrumptious all the time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel a song coming on....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Listen, if you feel like a free trip to London with some scissor working in between, you are welcome!!!!

She looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's so pretty!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good job Ruth, love those fluffy legs, looking forward to seeing the Nina before and after pics.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She is beautiful such lovely colouring xx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

What a lovely pic, very nice groom, she looks beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Good job Ruth, love those fluffy legs, looking forward to seeing the Nina before and after pics.


Any tips on the clipper marks and/or how to reduce them?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Any tips on the clipper marks and/or how to reduce them?


Try to use long firm strokes, another trick is to reverse clip, it takes the coat shorter so you have to go up a couple of blade sizes longer, or if using a comb attachment a couple of sizes longer attachment, then you run the clippers from usual finish point to usual starting point ie rump to head if doing whole body - takes some practice though! I usually only do it on wispy coats on smaller dogs. another thing you can do is go lightly over the lines with thinning scissors.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Dawn. I did go in reverse to try to fix but made it worse. Lola's coat is so think down at the roots, maybe I need a new blade.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Dawn. I did go in reverse to try to fix but made it worse. Lola's coat is so think down at the roots, maybe I need a new blade.


there are a few companies that sharpen them as well as scissors, maybe worth looking into, although having a spare is always useful. Also its amazing how many tiny hairs come out if you soak in a blade wash (groomers sell it).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I need to learn more about blades and combs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I need to learn more about blades and combs.


I'm still learning


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wit woo! That's stunning Ruth, I really love the short body/fluffy leg look but that is really something else (the quality of the model must help)! Well done indeed


----------

